# Halloween Merchandise Disappointment



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Tis the Season that we have dozens of posts regarding Halloween merchandise so I thought I would add one more. After making the rounds to the Halloween specialty stores, the big box stores and a few smaller one's I must say I was completely, totally, utterly and undeniably disappointed in the Halloween merchandise that was available for sale this year. Usually Spirit, Home Depot or Michaels (I expect advertising checks from each of you) have a few new pieces that are interesting and new. Or at the very least they completely ripped-off, mass produced, branded and packaged based on what a home haunter created the year before. I guess they are running out of ideas to “steal” (I mean borrow). Did anyone else notice the lack of creatively new stuff available this year?


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Me too. I haven't seen Walmart yet but I have watched videos. Same old stuff they have every year.

The pirate ship is pretty cool. I was like the scarecrow guy. I was excited about the Pennywise prop until I seen it's mouth doesn't move with the voice. 

I will do most of my prop shopping after Oct 15th. Thats when items will be going to 50% off


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Tis the Season that we have dozens of posts regarding Halloween merchandise so I thought I would add one more. After making the rounds to the Halloween specialty stores, the big box stores and a few smaller one's I must say I was completely, totally, utterly and undeniably disappointed in the Halloween merchandise that was available for sale this year. Usually Spirit, Home Depot or Michaels (I expect advertising checks from each of you) have a few new pieces that are interesting and new. Or at the very least they completely ripped-off, mass produced, branded and packaged based on what a home haunter created the year before. I guess they are running out of ideas to “steal” (I mean borrow). Did anyone else notice the lack of creatively new stuff available this year?





debbiedowner67 said:


> Me too. I haven't seen Walmart yet but I have watched videos. Same old stuff they have every year.
> 
> The pirate ship is pretty cool. I was like the scarecrow guy. I was excited about the Pennywise prop until I seen it's mouth doesn't move with the voice.
> 
> I will do most of my prop shopping after Oct 15th. Thats when items will be going to 50% off


Home Depot's pirate ship impressed me, but I don't and won't do a pirate theme, everything else was either the same, or crap. As I mentioned in the Home Depot thread, the Headless Horseman was extremely disappointing in person. It looked like a child on a miniature pony. I haven't seen target yet, and don't really bother with Party City/Halloween City. Not really expecting anything from Target. This year is saving me money though because all I have really spent money on is pink/green insulation foam for tombstones.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I agree. I do a traditional cemetery and a dragon or pirate ship would look silly and out of place in it. I usually pick up a few tombstones from Target but they're very cutesy this year. I told my husband it's a good year to stock up on more skeletons and possibly add another projector or fog machine because theres nothing else of interest out there.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

This is the exact reason why I started building my own props. I got tired of the same old, same old stuff. I do mix store bought things with my homemade props. If im able to find anything I like.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I've tried the home building static props but I'm not that good at it LOL. So it's store bought for me for the most part.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

CH31 said:


> I agree. I do a traditional cemetery and a dragon or pirate ship would look silly and out of place in it. I usually pick up a few tombstones from Target but they're very cutesy this year. I told my husband it's a good year to stock up on more skeletons and possibly add another projector or fog machine because theres nothing else of interest out there.


The Target tombstones are so disappointing. I'm terrible at making my own.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Not only am I disappointed in the lack of new things, but in the quality of the things they carry. Is it just me or do things seem more cheaply made this year? I haven't dug out my 3 foot skeleton yet that I bought after Halloween in 2017, but I swear it was a bit wider than the 3 footers out now. I know I had to replace the head of the one I bought in 2017 because it was too small and just didn't look normal with the rest of the body. It looked more like a shrunken head. But this year the small heads don't look quite so abnormal to me and they are still tiny heads. 

I don't usually buy any of the animatronic props as I can build my own for less and have them last longer. But I do like to buy some of the skellies and lights and other small decor. Most of the small decor currently out is stuff that I already have and don't need more. Not much selection in the lighting as well and I will wait until things go on sale to buy more skellies. Not going to pay full price for poorer quality.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Part of the problems with the size of props I think stems from the cost of shipping over the years. Expensive for the companies ordering it for their stores, expensive for the shoppers needing to have it shipped, and then factored into the shipping is the size of the boxes the items come in. With changes in shipping rates (think FedEx started this a few years back on how it was calculated), box dimensions really matter. For lightweight items, weight almost became a non-concern because rates were affected by box size more so I think. So it really left corporate buyers seeking out products that were more compact and could fit in boxes that would save more on shipping. More like fit the prop to a box. It's a real concern for them. 

I love pirates and haven't done my pirate them yet and would absolutely love to get the HD pirate ship. Sounds like the quality is there and for the size of it seems like a pretty good price. I simply don't have the room any more to store something so large though and can see this being a problem for many who would like to buy it. Of all the props I've seen in the traditional stores, I have to say this is the one that rates the highest on my chart but I'll have to admire it in the store. I do love that HD is able to sell such large props for halloween though. I own the 9 ft T-Rex and the giagantic spider, both of which have boxes that are pretty huge. I think it must be HD's purchasing scale, profit made on other construction items in the store, shipping deals with carriers, that allows them to still offer such oversized items. Certainly gets people into the store to see them and buy other construction and halloween decorating items for their yards.

I really did like the Shark Tank themed set up in Spirit this year but have to say the store seemed more muted than in past years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

CH31 said:


> I agree. I do a traditional cemetery and a dragon or pirate ship would look silly and out of place in it. I usually pick up a few tombstones from Target but they're very cutesy this year. I told my husband it's a good year to stock up on more skeletons and possibly add another projector or fog machine because theres nothing else of interest out there.


Now I read your post and immediately thought pirate shipwreck near land where pirates have been buried. Pumpkins in the cemetary or even one on the ship. Dragons evoke a medieval theme and you have your castle with cemetary of fallen knights, hunchback, etc.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

The thread title is an annual tradition in the UK


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Zombie4* said:


> This is the exact reason why I started building my own props. I got tired of the same old, same old stuff. I do mix store bought things with my homemade props. If im able to find anything I like.


I never see anything I like. It's all cheaply made, jerky movements and terrible soundtracks. If I ever was to buy one of these garbage props, the first thing I'd do is disconnect the speaker. It's all terrible. But I've been doing this since before there was any such thing as a commercially available prop. If you wanted something, you had to make it yourself. You had no choice. I get exactly what I want and I know how to fix it if it breaks because I made it in the first place. I'd never buy a store bought animatronic. Parts and pieces, sure, but never anything pre-built.


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

I agree.. I went to Home Depot yesterday for the first time and the pirate captain skeleton is tiny compared to the one I bought there 4 years ago. Plus, mine has a talking parrot on it and is made so much better.. I payed about the same price as the new one. dissapointing for sure.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

This, a thousand times THIS.
As I said in the Spirit Halloween thread, I finally have money to buy some of this stuff and the quality is garbage now. I know it's not that I've learned how to make my own and it seems like everything is overpriced throw away stuff. No, it's full on margin maximizing on the part of the companies trying to squeeze out every last penny of profit. I wasn't expecting props and animatronics to be on par with professional stuff, but at the same time the store bought stuff used to be built to last at least a few years (longer if you took care of it of course). Now you're lucky to get a single night out of the stuff and you're paying even more for it.
I am literally being forced to build things myself if I want something halfway decent. While I'm mostly able to do this, I do have health issues that make it difficult to really do everything I want to do. Couple that with the fact I rent and I'm limited on building space, and I'm frustrated that I can't just walk into a store and buy a few things instead. It would be so much easier to buy a few cool things that would take too much space/effort to build and just focus on the few things I can do. I want to continue supporting stores selling Halloween stuff, but they're making it really difficult!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@The Skeleton Crew I could not agree more. There definitely seems this year to be very lackluster offerings. And even if you find a piece here or there the stores that stock these items are so inconsistent! I’ve said it before but I can’t remember the last time I had suck a hard time giving stores money.

As stated by others, in prop world pre-built, HD’s pirate ship was a clear winner. Kudos to them for giving us something fun. I’m not going rag on construction and painting cause when buy a prop I think there’s always the understanding you’re getting a mass produced item with potentially poor quality. Not justifying pricing cause for the cost I agree they should be better. I’m not a prop builder and often buy the premade props. I think we could debate back and forth over which is better and clearly making your own gives you more customization and for those of us limited on time or knowledge I’m glad someone makes them.

I wonder though... do we do this to ourselves? Let’s be honest we all are scouring stores and websites for merchandise. I know I have lists saved and I will go as far as checking items in January thinking someone might have slashed a price. I think we all appreciate a new trend bringing in a fresh bit of Halloween air, but if we are always trying to push the boundaries is it fair to ask big box retailers to be THAT creative?


----------



## Syrkres (Aug 4, 2018)

Have to agree. I don't know if it's because I'm now making my own stuff which is usually better than store bought anyways. But went to 6 stores and ended up with only a few minor items which I plan in incorporate into my own items.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

I do appreciate that more stores are starting to offer Halloween decor and that folks who do not have the time or abilities to make their own have some place they can buy premades. My biggest disappointment is more in the price of items that are cheaply mass produced. Prices keep getting higher while quality only declines. There are items in the animatronics that I would like to buy as it would be easier in some ways than making my own. However I can not afford or justify spending $150 and upwards on one prop that may only last a couple of years that I could make for way less and last longer. Even if I spend the same amount they are asking for one prop to build my own, my own will last 3-4 times or more longer. 

In the overall grand scheme of things Halloween decor offerings have come a long ways over the past 10 or so years. But it just feels like this year the makers of Halloween decor has hit some sort of road block in creativity, at least in most of the smaller item offerings.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@HauntedWyo since I’m new with props and only do a pop up display I haven’t gotten to the point where I’ve had a prop not working. When we get there, I’ll probably be hitting you up for prop tips.

Agree with you completely. After a while I can’t remember which spellbook or which raven or which black cat I saw where cause it’s all blending together. Not sure what I’m looking for, but definitely feeling like it’s a very “rinse and repeat” type shopping experience.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm 50/50. In relation to the Spirit & like animatronics, I agree they are getting more expensive for lesser quality. 

While I go way overboard as far as most regular folk who aren't obsessed with Halloween, I like my indoor lighted decor & tabletop stuff equally as outdoor stuff. My gripe is I comb pages of Manufacturers catalogs showing what is coming for the following season & can never find most of the pieces I would look for. Some Mfr sites are so secretive & you have to go through the backdoor to even see what they would be selling. Let the people see & request what they would buy & then get it out there. Example; Raz pumpkin candle waterglobe. On their site, they show a Frankenstein right next to it. I've been 4-5 places that have the pumpkin (won't buy it since Kohl's is better & looks like a pumpkin & not just a face) but haven't found the Frankenstein yet & I have asked every store about it that has the pumpkin. Frankie is very unique.

I also wish I knew how to get ideas out to some of the artists/designers for some of the decor I really like & would like to see more of. They could run with it if it is something good. Adding timers to decor was genius in my opinion. An example of this was the Everlasting Glow Jack-o-Lantern indoor/outdoor candles with timer. I bought all 3 sizes & the batteries lasted all the way through Thanksgiving & didn't have to touch them. I thought "this would be cute if they did them in green with Frankenstein hair & face, white with Bunny face for Easter, etc. I would've bought them all. Another example is some water globes have so much plain glitter in them you can't see the scenes in them. That is why I love the Pumpkin from Kohl's. The acrylic is orange & glitter is hologram making it sparkle like diamonds. I would by it if it came in a clover for St. Pats, an egg for Easter, a heart for Valentine's Day, etc. but NoOOOO, they stop at a pumpkin.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Meadow said:


> @HauntedWyoAfter a while I can’t remember which spellbook or which raven or which black cat I saw where cause it’s all blending together. Not sure what I’m looking for, but definitely feeling like it’s a very “rinse and repeat” type shopping experience.


That's EXACTLY how I feel this year! I don't know what I'm looking for but very few things are grabbing me. Not in the stores anyway. Most of what I've gotten has been online & mostly indoor decor or crafting stuff.

I'm also trying to be more selective in what I buy now. I've got more than enough stuff to work with as it stands now, I really don't need any more. If anything I need a GIANT purge.

That said, I'm glad more stores are getting into the mix. It does seem like there's a wider range of decor in general even if it's not all my "thing" (like dragons or pirate ships), it's still great to see it all out there this time of year.

A couple of years ago you wouldn't have seen a "lifesize" dragon or pirate ship or those weird little gnomes that are everywhere now. The makers seem to realize that to make money they need a wider audience & things like gnomes & pirates are appealing to those that don't want gore or super scary things.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@RCIAG totally agree! The attic is full and I’m thankful all my premade props break down to very small boxes cause there is no room and my HOA does not allow outside sheds. 

I have bins of skulls, foam pumpkins, two totes of outdoor lights and bulbs, another tote with cords. Totes with critters, totes with just Halloween plants, totes with costumes and box after box of props. I don’t decorate indoors but the volume of what happens outdoors is kinda ridiculous. It might be as we start to apply more and more scrutiny about what we buy we are becoming way more picky about our selections and therefore finding less and less to purchase.

I know it’s totally traditional Halloween, but man would I love to see a resurgence on vampire props and goodies.


----------



## Syrkres (Aug 4, 2018)

i'm staring to see more DIY'ers selling their makings, and I'm more willing to pay for those as the quality seems so much better.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

You know I recently saw a post for a Fortune Teller Serum bottle that Joann’s had last year. I’m like okay that’s different right? Went hunting for it and it was not to be had. I’ll probably copy the idea and make my own but even when something different does pop up if it’s not necessarily a commercial success it might only occur one season.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm hoping this was just an off year.

As people who pay attention to the little details, we're probably all jaded and spoiled a bit though. A lot of members here got tired of seeing the new line-ups before the stores get the first box opened in August or September. I remember when we got the first ever prop store in my county. I easily spent the small amount I had set aside and would have spent any amount I had available, whether $1,000 or $10,000. Now it's getting more and more difficult to find anything I want to buy.

Things are improving overall though. Remember when your choices for a skeleton were a $100+ Bucky or a crappy $20 Blucky? Then Walgreens came out with their famous $25 skeletons (but only four per store). Now everyone carries them at a semi-decent price. You can also easily find cheap parts and pieces to use in your builds. I buy lots of the bags of three skulls for $8.99 or less every year because you can always find a use for more skulls. I always see people asking for how-tos on making hands, here and on Facebook. Forget that! Buy some for a dollar and improve them. It will look ten times better than the commonly suggested foam filled glove.

The rise of Halloween has led to lots of small businesses and crafters offering a wide variety of things we can use and at affordable prices. YouTube and the abundance of websites makes it easy to find tutorials for just about anything you want to do, and some stuff you never would have thought of.

What will next year bring? Who knows, but I'm sure there will be lots of cool new stuff. There always is.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Here's a pro haunter showing off his Spirit purchases from a few years ago:


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Halloween decor is defintely going the way of 'mommy cutesy' sadly. I still found some fun stuff this year and still have more to buy. Building your own things can be more bulky and time consuming but pretty much 100% of the time it's worth it and very rewarding.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@MichaelMyersSickHead I totally agree with your statement on making your own stuff being rewarding. I’ve seen people take mundane items and turn them into nothing short of amazing. And when stores might be a little less than impressive, make your own.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> After a while I can’t remember which spellbook or which raven or which black cat I saw where cause it’s all blending together. Not sure what I’m looking for, but definitely feeling like it’s a very “rinse and repeat” type shopping experience.


I mentioned similar in another thread. Many stores are carrying the exact same items (the black carved hand, for instance). Also, a good amount of the products are reissues from years past with very minor details changed, if any.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Pottery Barn and Williams Sonoma used to have new high end kitchen and entertaining wares each year with different themes. They haven't had an interesting year in a while. They keep bringing back those metal based glassware designs that you can now find at TJMaxx/Homegoods stores for much less. Target hasn't had a banging year in ages either. Martha Stewart gave up long ago, downsizing what she put out significantly. I saw a resurgence at Michael's last year with her line for party ware and decorations, but I don't see the same effort this year. Didn't see any of her stuff at Michaels in fact. It's like all the companies put the employee with the least amount of Halloween enthusiasm in charge of product selection.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I want to hope if big box retailers are making slightly vanilla choices that the end result is more people buying Halloween merchandise. It’s highly possibly if people start buying little Knick knacks they too could start to want more options. It could also mean if everyone has bought their potion bottles, people will buy less thus reducing offerings. I think in the end if you find something great, but if you don’t, try to be happy at least the retailer made the attempt.

I know this year I think was looking more for “ideas” than “merchandise”. I was really happy Big Lots gave me wolves. I know they are just blow-molds but it was a wolf and it was different. I have a skeleton wolf and that’s great, but I’m about skeleton crittered out. In the end, I don’t even know what I’m looking for anymore.

So tossing this question back, what exactly do you want retailers to have?


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> So tossing this question back, what exactly do you want retailers to have?


Well for starters I'd like to see more hand choices with both a left and a right. Hands that can be shaped, or allow you to bend the fingers. I'd like to see more normal sized skeletons, like say 4 foot skellies, and 6 foot skellies and not just the 5 foot or 3 foot ones. I'd like to see some vultures, not just the skellie kind. Maybe a coffin that has a body that rises from the waist up. Tombstone poppers/peepers. Larger sized skulls that are not for foggers or made out of foam and that have movable jaws. I'd like for them to bring back the fire and ice lights, those worked for so many great effects. Large creepy dolls that are at least 3 feet tall and can be posed or child sized dummies with child sized heads and hands. Child sized latex pull over masks. More black cats.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> So tossing this question back, what exactly do you want retailers to have?


That's easy. I want them to have quality. Every store I walk into, it's all the same low-quality Chinese crap. I'll walk into a store for parts and realize that, for as much as I'll need to modify and repaint whatever they have, it's just easier and more time effective to start from scratch. This is what happens when you're making things for the lowest common denominator.

And stop making everything cute. I don't want cute. That's not to say there isn't room for cute, but it's all too cute. I want scary. Legitimately scary. Not scary for 6-year olds, but terrifying. Nobody makes that unless you go to Distortions or some professional prop maker. It's why I'd disable every single soundtrack on every single prop if I was ever crazy enough to buy one of them. It's too cute. It tries to make it funny. I don't want funny, I want scary.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

All - thank you for the great and insightful comments. 1. Some of you had mentioned about more choices for Halloween décor this year. I’m not much of a décor kind-a-person but I do agree that the choices are much better this season. Michaels, Homegoods (TJMaxx) and Walmart are offering décor that has the appearance of being hand crafted with a nostalgic flair (o.k. I admit that I purchased a piece or five and I’m now in therapy for it). 2. The pirate ship and pirate themed props at Home Depot were interesting but looked cheaply made. I would love for one of the Halloween Forum home haunter to “borrow” their idea and improve upon it (i.e. construct the ship using extruded foam that is made to look like wood). 3. I agree that the quality and availability of handmade merchandise from home haunters is a better choice. I have been slowly moving away from the mass produced stuff and creating my own using more natural materials. 4. Regarding the Target tombstones - Target usually has a few interesting pieces but as of now (mid September) the store by me still hasn’t displayed any Halloween merchandise (come on Michaels has had their stuff out since July). Attached are a couple of the purchases I made (ram skull and antiqued potion bottles - Walmart).


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Meadow said:


> So tossing this question back, what exactly do you want retailers to have?


I want high end housewares. Cloth tablecloths, napkins, bathmats, serving ware and place mats with elegant spook. Things I can use all year in the kitchen like spatulas, mixing bowls, cups, plates and knives. Department 56 used to do really nice ceramic drink servers, cookie jars, salt and pepper shakers, mugs and more. I'm also fond of Halloween lighting and get really excited when they come out with new ideas like the fire and ice bulbs about 5 years ago. I'd also like to see more variety from year to year. It seems like many stores have put out the same designs for multiple years now. It feels like the creativity for new items is gone. 
I also hate the cutesy merch. I was hoping a tea place I like was going to come out with a good Halloween design for a travel thermos last year, but it was a bunch of Monsters Inc type characters for their theme which was disappointing and far too preschool.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

I was very disappointed this year making the rounds. And as a couple of other said wonder if I am part of the problem. I get a lot of stuff every year but wait until after it goes on sale at 50-75 percent off. I notice most stores seem to sell very little until they do this. When stuff gets really cheap because they want to clear floor space for the next holiday or whatever..... people in my area seem buy stuff.

It’s great when yo are getting deals........ (i.e I have over a hundred various gemmy lights. They normally sold for $20 and I got them for 2.50-5 dollars.). This has to be de motivational to various stores and decreases their incentive to come up with new stuff an offer a huge selection. Truth is if I was a big store I would probably not see this as the best business model.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

internet troll said:


> It’s great when yo are getting deals........


That is exactly it. Lots of items wind up left over and being discounted because they are priced far too high to start. Stores need to realize this and make prices more reasonable to begin with. I get annoyed with Michaels in that they overcharge and only allow one coupon per transaction, as there is no way in hell that I am paying what they 'suggest' as the retail price. JoAnn has a better business model, IMO, discounting Halloween products 50-60% after not much time has passed. Having to either print a multitude of coupons and make multiple trips to get better buys or wait another two months for it to become worthwhile purchasing all of the items at once is not how it should be. The sad part is that even at up to 75% off, the stores are _still _making a profit, just not as much as they would have preferred.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

internet troll said:


> I was very disappointed this year making the rounds. And as a couple of other said wonder if I am part of the problem. I get a lot of stuff every year but wait until after it goes on sale at 50-75 percent off. I notice most stores seem to sell very little until they do this. When stuff gets really cheap because they want to clear floor space for the next holiday or whatever..... people in my area seem buy stuff.
> 
> It’s great when yo are getting deals........ (i.e I have over a hundred various gemmy lights. They normally sold for $20 and I got them for 2.50-5 dollars.). This has to be de motivational to various stores and decreases their incentive to come up with new stuff an offer a huge selection. Truth is if I was a big store I would probably not see this as the best business model.


I look at things and decide what it is worth to me. I don't care what they're asking, I care what value I personally put on it. For most things, like animatronics, that value is zero. I wouldn't touch it for free. For anything else, it's vastly overpriced for what you're getting at full retail, so nope, you have no sale. I also don't pick up a lot after Halloween. Last year, I got one skeleton and a pair of skelly dragons. That's it. Nothing else screamed out to me, even at vastly reduced prices. Until stores start offering better quality props, they're going to lose money. It simply isn't worth what they're asking for it.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

MasqAddikt said:


> That is exactly it. Lots of items wind up left over and being discounted because they are priced far too high to start. Stores need to realize this and make prices more reasonable to begin with. I get annoyed with Michaels in that they overcharge and only allow one coupon per transaction, as there is no way in hell that I am paying what they 'suggest' as the retail price. JoAnn has a better business model, IMO, discounting Halloween products 50-60% after not much time has passed. Having to either print a multitude of coupons and make multiple trips to get better buys or wait another two months for it to become worthwhile purchasing all of the items at once is not how it should be. The sad part is that even at up to 75% off, the stores are _still _making a profit, just not as much as they would have preferred.


I was in JoAnn's yesterday and all of their Halloween is discounted 40-60% right now. I don't know how long that lasts, but I still didn't buy anything. They just didn't have anything I wanted.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

ok, but here's the thing.

if we're not willing to pay much, all we're going to get is the low quality stuff we're complaining about. businesses will buy what gets them the best profit margins, and the cheap stuff gives a bigger margin even when it's discounted 90%. they can buy it for pennies and sell it for 400x what they bought it for, and we'll buy it, because even if it's $3, if they bought it for $.03/10 units, they're making a good profit. a normal pricing formula for something retail is (supplies + labor) x (2 to 2.5) = wholesale ; wholesale x (2 to 20+) for retail.
they're making a logical business decision.

we've backed ourselves into a self-fullfilling corner with most retailers. they /want/ to sell you the stuff you want, because you want to buy it. but if you won't buy until it's 90% less than the original price they set, they have no motivation to ever sell something that costs more for them to acquire because the profit margins aren't there. big retailers won't take the risk that something won't sell.

and i'm not saying it's our fault, but it's not totally on the retailers either. we're all participating in a system that rewards profit over choice or quality, and we're not giving retailers any real incentive to change what's worked in the last 5 years. because even the stuff we don't really like /will/ eventually sell. and that's all they care about. it sold, and even at 90% off, they still made a profit, so it goes into their books as "people will buy this". which means they're more likely to buy it next year. they know it'll eventually sell, so it's not as high a risk as other items. they know they'll make their costs back.

the other side of this coin is, many small time creators have (thankfully) gotten wise to the fact that big retailers and suppliers steal their ideas, mass produce them, and sell them for cheap with no consequences, except profit. and the creators have virtually no recourse. the original creator can't sue for copyright infringement because the retailers have armies of lawyers and money, and the creator generally doesn't even have 1/4 of those resources. most of them can't afford 1 lawyer, let alone an army of them, so they stop creating or stop sharing. the system/society's attitude towards creative work has kind of crushed them, so they stop. how can you fight against a system that rewards big companies for stealing from you, and gives you absolutely no realistic system for recourse? you can't. so you either stop altogether, or you join in. lots of people who started trends in the past stop, because they can't compete. some try to fight, and they bankrupt themselves doing it. and i say this knowing several artists/creatives who have been ripped off by large retailers (halloween and not). none of them ever won their suits, and they're still paying off their lawyer(s), if they didn't settle out of court. none of them ever even got so much as an apology. 

as an artist and creator, it's pretty demoralizing for the entire creative community. it knocks the wind out of everyone's sails when there's a new notification that your friend or that artist you admire was stolen from, and they lost their suit, and now they need to put up a gofundme just to pay their lawyer. so sometimes there's going to be a dearth of cool new ****. 

there will, inevitably, be another wave of creators who will start new trends, but right now, the system/society has worn everyone out. it's hard to create when you're worried about everything horrible that's happening in society (even if you could use the escapism for mental health reasons); it's also hard to create when you know that if your cool thing goes viral, it WILL be stolen and monetized by a big retailer and you won't get even a mention, let alone a cut.

and i really don't mean it to sound like i'm scolding. i'm sorry, that's definitely not my intention. :/


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

Cephus404 said:


> I was in JoAnn's yesterday and all of their Halloween is discounted 40-60% right now. I don't know how long that lasts, but I still didn't buy anything. They just didn't have anything I wanted.


and that's great. if more people do that, they'll have incentive to change their offerings next year. but right now, there's still a LOT of people buying.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

yoboseiyo said:


> if we're not willing to pay much, all we're going to get is the low quality stuff we're complaining about. businesses will buy what gets them the best profit margins, and the cheap stuff gives a bigger margin even when it's discounted 90%. they can buy it for pennies and sell it for 400x what they bought it for, and we'll buy it, because even if it's $3, if they bought it for $.03/10 units, they're making a good profit. a normal pricing formula for something retail is (supplies + labor) x (2 to 2.5) = wholesale ; wholesale x (2 to 20+) for retail.
> they're making a logical business decision.


No, the thing is, these stores are not selling things for haunters. They are selling things for people with more money than time and skill. That's typically not us. That's people who are having a party and will throw all of this stuff away on November 1.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

that's true, but how many people, realistically, are haunters versus the ones who have a party and are done?
probably not a big percentage of the population. they're offering what will sell.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

yoboseiyo said:


> that's true, but how many people, realistically, are haunters versus the ones who have a party and are done?
> probably not a big percentage of the population. they're offering what will sell.


And that's fine. But this is a forum for haunters. We're complaining, rightfully, about what they do.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

I usually pick up a few smaller props but thought some were actually really cool. Pirate ship, Cagey the Clown, Looming Laura. I do modify them to my liking by adding mouth movement and different voices. Some of these voices are just plain cringeworthy. It is really surprising how you can change a prop buy just changing the voice.

I did not like any of the bigger Spirit props and never have.


----------



## Debbie Brown (Jul 31, 2015)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Tis the Season that we have dozens of posts regarding Halloween merchandise so I thought I would add one more. After making the rounds to the Halloween specialty stores, the big box stores and a few smaller one's I must say I was completely, totally, utterly and undeniably disappointed in the Halloween merchandise that was available for sale this year. Usually Spirit, Home Depot or Michaels (I expect advertising checks from each of you) have a few new pieces that are interesting and new. Or at the very least they completely ripped-off, mass produced, branded and packaged based on what a home haunter created the year before. I guess they are running out of ideas to “steal” (I mean borrow). Did anyone else notice the lack of creatively new stuff available this year?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

yoboseiyo said:


> that's true, but how many people, realistically, are haunters versus the ones who have a party and are done?
> probably not a big percentage of the population. they're offering what will sell.


Exactly. And you can only buy what someone makes. 

I’m not thrilled with the majority of merchandise out there but according to my Visa bill I CLEARLY didn’t have issues buying. I did manage to get quite a few props even though I swore I was done. 

I think I’m going to land on with this topic... was I absolutely thrilled with this year’s offerings in general? No. But, I’m happy items are on shelves cause a lot of those items sparked more google searches and ideas which helped me either make my own or manipulate something else.


----------



## Lisa marie (Sep 23, 2016)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Tis the Season that we have dozens of posts regarding Halloween merchandise so I thought I would add one more. After making the rounds to the Halloween specialty stores, the big box stores and a few smaller one's I must say I was completely, totally, utterly and undeniably disappointed in the Halloween merchandise that was available for sale this year. Usually Spirit, Home Depot or Michaels (I expect advertising checks from each of you) have a few new pieces that are interesting and new. Or at the very least they completely ripped-off, mass produced, branded and packaged based on what a home haunter created the year before. I guess they are running out of ideas to “steal” (I mean borrow). Did anyone else notice the lack of creatively new stuff available this year?


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd like to see more traditional Halloween themed merchandise like Dracula, Frankenstein, werewolves, black cats, Freddy Kruger, Chucky, Headless Horseman, Bride of Frankie, etc. I really don't understand Target's skeleton DJ, all the skelly animals, dragons and unicorns. To me, those items just don't scream Halloween.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Gweede said:


> I'd like to see more traditional Halloween themed merchandise like Dracula, Frankenstein, werewolves, black cats, Freddy Kruger, Chucky, Headless Horseman, Bride of Frankie, etc. I really don't understand Target's skeleton DJ, all the skelly animals, dragons and unicorns. To me, those items just don't scream Halloween.


It’s so funny you say this and being a traditional Halloween lover it’s all witches and Frankenstein and such. 

It is not that I don’t appreciate the DJ. In a way I do. Can you imagine that monster mash atmosfx, some fog and a disco ball in a garage with that DJ? I bet some little ones would be dancing along with it.


----------



## xXDawnoftheDeadXx (Sep 11, 2016)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Tis the Season that we have dozens of posts regarding Halloween merchandise so I thought I would add one more. After making the rounds to the Halloween specialty stores, the big box stores and a few smaller one's I must say I was completely, totally, utterly and undeniably disappointed in the Halloween merchandise that was available for sale this year. Usually Spirit, Home Depot or Michaels (I expect advertising checks from each of you) have a few new pieces that are interesting and new. Or at the very least they completely ripped-off, mass produced, branded and packaged based on what a home haunter created the year before. I guess they are running out of ideas to “steal” (I mean borrow). Did anyone else notice the lack of creatively new stuff available this year?


Agree! I haven’t seen anything this year that has “blown me away”. Although, I usually try to steer clear of the mainstream stuff and diy as much as possible. Only when I’m in a time crunch or just can’t seem to get the look I’m after do I resort to purchasing decor or costumes from a big box store. (Of coarse basics like fog machines and skeletons are a must!) I enjoy crafting though so Halloween is my excuse to release all my creativity at once! ?? I enjoy sites like this for inspiration. (Although some of you are beyond my abilities...Wonderful work!) Thanks everyone for sharing ideas.


----------



## jscaldwell (Mar 29, 2016)

Zombie4* said:


> This is the exact reason why I started building my own props. I got tired of the same old, same old stuff. I do mix store bought things with my homemade props. If im able to find anything I like.


Ditto...very few things for sale that are worth buying.


----------



## Nightbird (Aug 6, 2019)

I bought a prop from Spirit Halloween and gave her a top to bottom makeover


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I've also noticed a smaller quantity of items that stores have as well. 
My Home Depot only has 1/2 the floor space as they usually have and only a dozen tops of each item.
Skeletons will be sold out pretty soon I bet.
Unless they are holding stock off the floor but I don't think they've ever done that before.
Lowes even less (and they put out all their Christmas stuff on the same day). 
Big Lots only a small shelving unit....
Target last year had very little and what they had was all small and childish.
It's been getting less and less each year.
Maybe online buying might be making up for it?


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

All this merchandise seems like a relatively recent thing. Since I was little, the fun of halloween was coming up with stuff yourself. Back then it seems like there just wasn't a lot of stuff available mass market. It's nice you can now get a decent skeleton for less than an arm and a leg, but most of the stuff just doesn't seem worth it, and I've passed on getting it year after year. I find the stuff people make themselves much more inspiring, so I welcome the merchandise disappointment; get out there and make something better.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

hhh said:


> It's nice you can now get a decent skeleton for less than an arm and a leg...


I see what you did there....   

Yeah, as a kid in the 70s/80s I wouldn't have EVER seen a skeleton in a store unless it was a medical supply place, science class or the doctor.

My biggest complaint is that we now have to share shelf space with Christmas. Even if you aren't a haunter, if you're a "normal" you have to buy the stuff now or it won't be here come October 1. At many stores they'd skip Halloween & go right to Christmas if they could but there is some money to be made off Halloween so they can't.

I understand that Christmas makes more money, but it's still a bummer. I'm always telling my "normal" friends that if you don't buy some of that stuff before October you won't find it again or you will pay a premium for it.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Nightbird said:


> I bought a prop from Spirit Halloween and gave her a top to bottom makeover
> View attachment 720722
> View attachment 720722
> 
> ...


It never occurred to me before but with a bit of black eyeliner, and maybe some white paint depending on the actual skin tone you could easily turn her into the Grudge Girl.













pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> I've also noticed a smaller quantity of items that stores have as well.
> My Home Depot only has 1/2 the floor space as they usually have and only a dozen tops of each item.
> Skeletons will be sold out pretty soon I bet.
> Unless they are holding stock off the floor but I don't think they've ever done that before.
> ...


I noticed somewhat the opposite.

Home Depot had about the same amount of floor space as usual. Not sure about number of stock. The shelves were full. No idea if that was all their stock.

My Lowes actually devoted more floor space then they have in the last several years.

Big Lots - None anywhere near me.

Target was still stocking but that was the same experience as yours. Practically nothing. Costumes hadn't been stocked yet so maybe they will put more out?

Walmart - The same as target. Next to nothing. They were still setting up as well, but that was my "once every 6 months" trip there, so by the time I get back there it will be almost spring.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Gweede said:


> I'd like to see more traditional Halloween themed merchandise like Dracula, Frankenstein, werewolves, black cats, Freddy Kruger, Chucky, Headless Horseman, Bride of Frankie, etc. I really don't understand Target's skeleton DJ, all the skelly animals, dragons and unicorns. To me, those items just don't scream Halloween.


I thought the same thing with Big Lots' CB. Who thought that was a good idea? Who thought that ridiculous haunted computer at Target was worth making? I shake my head at most things you see in stores anymore. I don't mind the skeletons because at least they're in the ballpark, but it seems that if you can paint something orange or black, it's suddenly Halloween. No thanks.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> I've also noticed a smaller quantity of items that stores have as well.
> My Home Depot only has 1/2 the floor space as they usually have and only a dozen tops of each item.
> Skeletons will be sold out pretty soon I bet.
> Unless they are holding stock off the floor but I don't think they've ever done that before.
> ...


Not sure where you are, but here that's just not the case. Home Depot has exactly as much space for Halloween, they use the exact same part of the store every year and it's full. Same with Lowes. In fact, I'd argue that they have more inflatables this year than ever before. And the skeletons at both HD and Lowes are already sold out. Big Lots has two entire aisles of Halloween, same as always. Target has a huge spread and even though I wasn't interested in any of it, it's there. My Walmart is small so it's only a single aisle of stuff, but other, bigger Walmarts have half-a-dozen aisles. A lot of it is costumes, but what do you expect? You sell what people want.

There's the same, or maybe even more floor space devoted to it every year. The props are getting bigger every year. I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

hhh said:


> All this merchandise seems like a relatively recent thing. Since I was little, the fun of halloween was coming up with stuff yourself. Back then it seems like there just wasn't a lot of stuff available mass market. It's nice you can now get a decent skeleton for less than an arm and a leg, but most of the stuff just doesn't seem worth it, and I've passed on getting it year after year. I find the stuff people make themselves much more inspiring, so I welcome the merchandise disappointment; get out there and make something better.


I agree but there was what I call a "golden age" of Halloween merchandise around 10 years ago. 
All stores were jam packed with costumes, lights, figures.
Target and Walmart had so much after stock I could browse for a few weeks after Halloween had ended and I was able to find stuff to use. (I know, stores never want excess inventory)
Party stores devoted half their space to Halloween costumes and accessories.
There were other temporary Halloween specialty stores that sprung up like Spirit that have never returned.
Walgreens and even CVS has some interesting selections.
Home Depot and Lowes really hadn't jumped in on the action yet.

I understand that every company went lean during the recession and online shopping has taken off since then too but I was like a kid in a candy store back then. Now it's a little disappointing.

On the other hand there have been some really good innovations and changes.
I love the led lights now, especially the spotlights. I used to have those large and usually hard to find red and green spotlights that got really hot and were bulky and I had to strategically place in my yard, now I have dozens of cheap led spotlights all over the place even hanging up by wire and tape.
Less power use too. I tripled my lights and I'm not even close to tripping a circuit like I was before.
Skeleton prices are way down. 10 years ago they were $80 $90... now $25 or $35 (now with lights in the eyes and they fold up nice!).
A lot of costume masks now are fantastic, better fitting, jaws move, eyes are covered with one way black fabric....
I hate inflatables but even those are pretty good lately.
Not technically Halloween but also waterproof bluetooth speakers that can be placed anywhere for creepy sounds and music in the yard.
Lots of good higher quality clothing online now too. I think the popularity of GoT, Cosplay, Renaissance festivals, Vikings shows and the like have helped with that.


----------



## LisaiTX (Jul 6, 2016)

HauntedWyo said:


> Not only am I disappointed in the lack of new things, but in the quality of the things they carry. Is it just me or do things seem more cheaply made this year? I haven't dug out my 3 foot skeleton yet that I bought after Halloween in 2017, but I swear it was a bit wider than the 3 footers out now. I know I had to replace the head of the one I bought in 2017 because it was too small and just didn't look normal with the rest of the body. It looked more like a shrunken head. But this year the small heads don't look quite so abnormal to me and they are still tiny heads.
> 
> I don't usually buy any of the animatronic props as I can build my own for less and have them last longer. But I do like to buy some of the skellies and lights and other small decor. Most of the small decor currently out is stuff that I already have and don't need more. Not much selection in the lighting as well and I will wait until things go on sale to buy more skellies. Not going to pay full price for poorer quality.


We noticed that the quality was REALLY down on everyone's skellys this year. Not as detailed. One item that we do think is A+ is the headless butler that we bought at Spirit. I'd say he's above average for animatronics that we've purchased from there in the past.


----------



## Nightbird (Aug 6, 2019)

I haven’t seen the headless butler before. I bought headless horseman from Home Depot. I’m currently giving him a bit of a makeover. Lol


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

HauntedWyo said:


> Is it just me or do things seem more cheaply made this year?


We see the same thing, but it's really an ongoing situation over the last few years. We notice it mostly in skulls and bones we buy. Three years ago, we stocked up on skulls that Home Depot sold, and we decided to add a few more when the next year rolled around. The price point was the same at $10 for three skulls. They even looked pretty much the same. But upon inspection, the skulls didn't have the same detailing, were of a thinner plastic, and all in all just not as good. 

But that's the nature of the business. If you have a set price point for something, then as the cost for materials go up, your quality has to go down to offset the change. It's just business. But for us, that means when we find something we really like at a price we can afford, we stock up on as many as we think we can use because we know in the future, those prices will either go up or the quality will go down. It does help that we make most everything we put out. That really keeps the cost of a haunt down.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

chubstuff said:


> We see the same thing, but it's really an ongoing situation over the last few years. We notice it mostly in skulls and bones we buy. Three years ago, we stocked up on skulls that Home Depot sold, and we decided to add a few more when the next year rolled around. The price point was the same at $10 for three skulls. They even looked pretty much the same. But upon inspection, the skulls didn't have the same detailing, were of a thinner plastic, and all in all just not as good.
> 
> But that's the nature of the business. If you have a set price point for something, then as the cost for materials go up, your quality has to go down to offset the change. It's just business. But for us, that means when we find something we really like at a price we can afford, we stock up on as many as we think we can use because we know in the future, those prices will either go up or the quality will go down. It does help that we make most everything we put out. That really keeps the cost of a haunt down.


As I’m reading your comments on price and quality, all I can think of is Star Crunch. You’d buy them and they were the same size as a CD. Today, they’re not as good and they are the size of a makeup compact. And we buy them cause hey we love Star Crunch but man, what happened? Business happened.

I’m not ready to build everything yet. But I understand why so many of you do. If you can make exactly what you want and are happy with it, go for it! I can totally see that being the next logical step so maybe in a weird, evolution of haunting way, the retailers do us a favor by being slightly lame. Maybe it pushes our creative boundaries to make something new? 

Either way, love the opinions and perspectives.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I’m not ready to build everything yet. But I understand why so many of you do. If you can make exactly what you want and are happy with it, go for it! I can totally see that being the next logical step so maybe in a weird, evolution of haunting way, the retailers do us a favor by being slightly lame. Maybe it pushes our creative boundaries to make something new?


We make a lot of our own stuff because we get most of the materials for free. That's the price point where we're most comfortable. hahaha. But we've never been able to make exactly what we want. We get close. And that's part of the fun. We like making the things we show in our graveyard. But we know that we're not the ones Home Depot and Spirit Halloween are marketing to.

There are those who don't have the skills or the time to make their own props. They are the target audience for Halloween and big box store merchandise. Yeah, there is a whole subset of haunters here at the forum that will be able to make it cheaper and better, but not everyone can pull that off. For those who can't, we're glad there are options out there that let them fill their yard with creepiness. It's frustrating for them that they have to sacrifice quality for a price they can afford, but it's still great that they put out what they can. To us, anything is better than nothing, and if you can't make it, we're still cheering you on when you put out that store bought weirdness.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

I agree with you @chubstuff, I am grateful that retailers do offer something for those who do not have the time or the skills to be able to put something in their yards. I am happy when I see yards decorated up. I don't care if they are store bought animatronics, or tombstones, or inflatables, it's something and it's better than nothing at all.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

So far I've made 6 returns on animatronics to Home depot all had assembly defects,I have repurchased 2 that did not have the defects.I feel it's better to wait til after halloween and get these props at what they are actually worth.Won't get as pumped up next year,just to be let down by cheap construction.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@chubstuff and @HauntedWyo thanks for being inclusive when it comes to those of us “premade prop” buyers. There’s a lot of tremendous talent on the forum and it can be a lot to take in. It’s always great to know even if you don’t build it all, you’re still golden!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

gcbike said:


> So far I've made 6 returns on animatronics to Home depot all had assembly defects,I have repurchased 2 that did not have the defects.I feel it's better to wait til after halloween and get these props at what they are actually worth.Won't get as pumped up next year,just to be let down by cheap construction.



after the 3rd or 4th one, did you think its probably you that didn't assemble it correctly?


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Meadow said:


> @chubstuff and @HauntedWyo thanks for being inclusive when it comes to those of us “premade prop” buyers. There’s a lot of tremendous talent on the forum and it can be a lot to take in. It’s always great to know even if you don’t build it all, you’re still golden!


It seems to us that Halloween is the perfect holiday for everyone to come together in a decorating style we call, "Hey, it looks good to me." We have seen some folks here who rail against inflatables, and we just don't get it. We don't use them, but we certainly have nothing against them. They're just a different way of decorating. Sure, the folks who are buying their fake blood in barrels aren't going to be using them, but I see no reason to trash anybody's approach to the holiday. Of all the holidays out there, Halloween speaks to us of inclusion. I'd rather have a house next door full of inflatables come Halloween night than one with the porch light turned off. 

I'm turning 65 this year and I realize that my days of lugging around one story tall mausoleums are dwindling. If the day comes that all I can do is stake down a bunch of fabric and watch it inflate, you know that's what I'm going to do.  In the grand scheme of things, if you're having fun with Halloween, we think you're doing it right; regardless of where that fun comes from or who made it. Put your Halloween display out with pride, Meadow. It's the doing, far more than the how it's done. I'm pretty sure that's a quote from some ancient, wise sage like Buddha or Yoda.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

gcbike said:


> So far I've made 6 returns on animatronics to Home depot all had assembly defects,I have repurchased 2 that did not have the defects.I feel it's better to wait til after halloween and get these props at what they are actually worth.Won't get as pumped up next year,just to be let down by cheap construction.


The one problem with waiting is that you also have little recourse beyond a refund if that discounted prop doesn't work. We've had to rewire some of the props we purchased at 70% off just because life wasn't kind to them when they were on display. We have a bit of knowledge to pull that off; but for others, that's beyond their abilities. There are far too many people on the forum talking about how they regretted not picking up this or that prop when they had the chance. The props were gone forever when they waited for the price to drop or expected it to come back the next year. It's a balancing act for sure. If we really, really liked something and we questioned whether it was going to be around come markdown time, we might pay full price for something. But as of yet, that prop has never come along. The stuff they're making nowadays makes the likelihood even less probable.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

What’s slightly distressing is when you also use what is in stores as inspiration. 2019 is locked and set. It’s really just Halloween getting here and putting stuff in the yard and plugs and lights and fog. So done.

But as of Nov 1, I’m clearly buying for 2020. And I’ve been going back through all the sites and taking a second look thinking about 2020. Ok, how do we freshen it up? I’m getting nothing. There’s one item I might buy but if I don’t get it, life will go on. More worried about nothing giving me creative vibes for 2020.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah this year has been a snoozefest. Good for my budget, not so great for my enthusiasm.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Halloweeeiner said:


> after the 3rd or 4th one, did you think its probably you that didn't assemble it correctly?


I hardly think broken welds,or mounts welded wrong is ME


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

The Spirit Halloween girl on a swing was easily my most popular last year. Everyone wanted to take their picture with her just in her out of the box form. The fact that they sold out before Halloween pretty much guaranteed there wouldn’t be another in the immediate area.

I liked her so much that I put her back out for other holidays 

























I bought another and will put them up as twins.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

gcbike said:


> I hardly think broken welds,or mounts welded wrong is ME


Hopefully Halloweeeiner just forgot a smilie or something....

Defects happens. I returned 3 air conditioner window mounts to HD. One piece just didn't line up right on all three of them. They ended up pulling them all off the shelf I believe.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

chubstuff said:


> I'm turning 65 this year and I realize that my days of lugging around one story tall mausoleums are dwindling.


Damn, I'm 51 and I'm already getting depressed about how few Halloweens I might have left.
It sucks.
That's why I've always hated birthdays too!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Chubstuff, I heartily concur with all that you've posted.

I love Halloween. I love seeing halloween props, decorations, costumes, masks, food, etc in all of the stores (this goes all the way back to seeing the first glimmers of Halloween in stores like Woolworth's and Kresege's as a kid). My wife and I make special trips to go and see all the stuff in the stores. We go back to the same stores time and time again, just to see the stuff again, and maybe comment on what is selling or not. It is part of our halloween experience, and would be very disappointed if we didn't have the opportunity to do that.


----------

